# Help Requied Ferry & Route to Motril Spain maybe via And



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all!,

I am planning our next trip to Motril Spain In October and looking for your help.

I did it at Christmas and it did not turn out to well, though having said that we got there okay in the end.

We have 4-5 Days to get there and would not mind popping over via Andora. Though on the return we need to be back within 2 - 3 days.

I have tried to get a new Aires map but not yet, we are in berny riviere for Easter so wil look in Auchan.

Can anyone recomend the best route?
Where are the best overnight campsites ?
Should I plan and book the sites in Advance?

I think most of the A71 and A20 is free beyond Paris (correct me if Im wrong) so would prefer these routes and would like to avoid the VERY Expensive Roun Le mans Motorway @ Euros 50.00 a go. and any of the tolls where possible.

I have been told on here the snow can start in Andorra around Mid October.

any Help or Suggestions

[email protected] or reply here

Thanks Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*spain*

Hi

www.viamichelin.com will not only recommend route but also indicate toll charges

Rapide561


----------



## 97918 (Mar 1, 2006)

*route to motril*

Hello,

If You've not tried Plymouth-santander ferry It's well worth a try

It only takes 20 Hrs on the boat & Motril is just about doable in a day

(570 miles)

So you could leave plymouth wed lunchtime and be in Motril Thursday evening.

If your like me and always find it twice as far to come home you might consider driving down through france and taking the ferry Back.

There is also Portsmouth to Bilbou But much slower & Older Boat.

I'm not sure what costs would be in October But you can get an online Quote from Brittany Ferries.

Derek


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *teemyob* It may be no help because it uses Toll roads through France and Spain. But I have done From Altea in Spain to Cherbourg in France in 19 1/2 hours non-stop. Also done from Altea to Portimao in Portugal in one day with stops for Lunch and fuel. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed!*



johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *teemyob* It may be no help because it uses Toll roads through France and Spain. But I have done From Altea in Spain to Cherbourg in France in 19 1/2 hours non-stop. Also done from Altea to Portimao in Portugal in one day with stops for Lunch and fuel. :wink:


So have I in a BMW M3! I have a 4.6 Ton Motorhome, okay its a merc 156bhp but!

What were you driving?

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: route to motril*



denholmederek said:


> Hello,
> 
> If You've not tried Plymouth-santander ferry It's well worth a try
> 
> ...


Fancied doing that BF Route for years but with the MH and accomodation it comes out @ £976 for inside cabins. Rather expensive I thought. Thanks anyway

Trev


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

If you collect airmiles you can use these on the p & o ferry to Bilbao & reduce the fare.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Airmiles*



mikesha said:


> If you collect airmiles you can use these on the p & o ferry to Bilbao & reduce the fare.


Thanks Mike, been around for ages these air miles, should have started them at the outset. Do you use them?

Trev


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, on a light note, i have been told that when the Bay of Biscay gets rough you do FLY part of the way LOL


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Speed!*



teemyob said:


> What were you driving?


 8) A 1988 Transit based, Autohomes Frontier high-top with a 2 litre clapped out engine. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

8O The second trip to Portugal was with our Dutch friends with us and their 2 ton of baggage. 8O


----------

